# Difference Between Men's and Women's Boards?



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

From what I read here they're usually a bit narrower and a bit softer than the men's equivalent.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Width and flex. Men's boards are usually too wide for girls feet. 

The height of your wife is not really relevant for choosing a board. It's her foot size which determines how wide the board cann be, and her weight which determines the length of the board.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The real difference is that the top sheets are simply a better fit for the feminine style of riding.

This has been well established by the male run marketing divisions of snowboard companies.

>


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

ebfootball139 said:


> Is there actually a difference between Men's & Women's Boards, besides what they name them and the graphics...?
> 
> I'm looking to get my wife a nice used all mountain rocker board, something like a Arbor Swoon. She is 5'-8" and currently rides a 154. It's had to find anything much over 150cm used...
> 
> Any recommendations? I ran into a beautiful Arbor Cascade (thats from like 2013), and 155cm. However that board is considered a men's.


When I was looking at used boards I was having a hard time finding anything under 150 and I also live in the Seattle area... I would keep looking and try to find her a ladies board. What is your budget?


----------



## fr3nzy (Jan 22, 2018)

From my own reverse research, width and flex are the key differences, but this varies by manufacturer. For example I exchanged emails with Arbor about this topic because I have small feet for a guy and they recommended their women's line of boards for the width and advised that the flex was different but not significant. Contrast this with Never Summer who I've also spoken to via email - and also demoed a woman's and men's board - and the flex difference is quite significant.

If your wife has great leg strength, the flex of a men's board may not be a problem. For me, going the other direction it was a huge deal, so now I'm just dealing with riding a "wide" board with short feet.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ebfootball139 (Jan 19, 2017)

Well depending on the board and condition, I was hoping to be at $200 or under.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ebfootball139 said:


> Well depending on the board and condition, I was hoping to be at $200 or under.


 @timmytard could be your solution


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> @timmytard could be your solution






https://youtu.be/T0HLAKm1_1Q


TT


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Both my daughter and I are hockey players so we have quads so we both ride men's boards with no problems. And we love them. We can ride a lot more aggressively on these new boards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> Both my daughter and I are hockey players so we have quads so we both ride men's boards with no problems. And we love them. We can ride a lot more aggressively on these new boards.


Tried aggressive women's boards?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Both *my daughter and I are hockey players so we have quads so we both ride men's boards with no problems*. And we love them. We can ride a lot more aggressively on these new boards.



:blink: _Now_ look whut you done....! 

All I can do now is picture you popping watermelons with your thighs!!! (...and while wearing a Jason mask! Is that weird?)  > :lol:
LoL!!! 

:hairy:


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

I ride men's boards with no issue - they perform fine for me. I believe that most of the "women's" boards are really made for smaller females. I used to bodybuild and play rugby so I am 5'8", 210 pds with feet that fit into 9.5 mens boots so I ride an old Forum Walsh at 159 and it's a great board for me. I would never even try to get on a "women's" board...it would be like riding a kids board. So I think the gendered board thing really goes on your body type and what you want from a board. Plus, I hate puke pink graphics...a lot of other women do too and really wish the manufacturers would stop with that shit. The whole gendered board thing needs to go away and the manu's need to get better at just making boards for different sized humans. Flex of board will relate to what you want to do with said board.

Ride what you feel fits you best and don't worry about whether it's a mens or womens board. Trying to help a woman get into boarding - consider her build and foot sizing (is she an athlete with alot of muscle and larger feet = mens board...is she trimmer/slim build and smaller feet = womens board). 
Consider also that she probably will change boards after she learns and knows more what she is interested in with riding so it'll be a starter board anyways...just don't overgun the beginner and you should be fine.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I am looking for a men’s board with women’s board graphics. Where can i get one?


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree with the comments above. I am 5'2", 110# female with a size 6 foot. I would love to be able to ride mens' boards since I often prefer the graphics and selection. If I were you, I would not get wrapped around the axle about whether the board is F or M. Go with what fits. 

Good luck to you!
E


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

Burton only offers Overbite Frostbite Side Edges on their women's snowboards


> Overbite Frostbite Side Edges – Eats up ice and hardpack, yet playful in soft conditions. This evolution in edge tech gives you more fang with less bang by giving you twice the amount of Frostbite. It’s a subtle tweak, but the result is a huge increase in grip on hard, icy conditions while remaining smooth and catch-free. Exclusive to the Talent Scout, Deja Vu Flying V™, Social, and Socialite.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I'm a guy that rides women's boards and boots. So to be PNW libtard PC...

Tranny Rides in Miami Vice colors


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well I'm a guy that rides women's boards and boots. So to be PNW libtard PC...
> 
> Tranny Rides in Miami Vice colors


I think Don Johnson was my first childhood crush. Well, aside maybe George Micheal but...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Fielding said:


> I am looking for a men’s board with women’s board graphics. Where can i get one?


I had one haha
2010? 2011? Burton Hero


TT


----------

